# 007 airfix model kit: whats it worth?



## trev-hw-aus (Oct 2, 2011)

ok so i picked this up from a flea market thhe other day. i dont really have an interest in either model kits or james bond but i just think its old. it all appears to be there although it has been partially made... thought u guys would a have more idea what its worth?? just wanna get a rough figure b4 i put it on ebay... i dont think its worth alot but hopefully more than wat i paid for it!! any help would be great
thanx guys :wave:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks in pretty bad shape, It appears someone tried to build it and totally screwed up. I would say it's worth nothing.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

DISSREGARD THE PREVIOUS POST........Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....And someone who is Really looking for that kit will gladly pay for it.....Regardless of it's apperance....I don't know What the value of this kit is worth,, But you can do some checking around on E-bay before you decide to sell it for a set price......Don't know what you paid for it,, But you should make a small Profit off of it....Or at least Break even......Hey,, Sometimes the Box is worth more than the kit inside.....


----------



## trev-hw-aus (Oct 2, 2011)

thats exactly what i thought to be honest i didnt even know that the kit was inside until i got home lol i only paid $5 for it so if its not worth that ill just keep it for the box! :wave:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

To someone like me who likes the challenge of rebuilding glue bombs and appreciates James Bond movies and classic British sports cars in general, this model is easily worth the $5 you spent on it, especially if it's anything close to complete. I'd make an offer myslf if you were here in the U.S. Unfortunately, shipping from Down Under would make it more expensive than it's worth to me.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did'nt mean to be so neagative and I agree it probably is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. Being a builder not a collector I viewed this as being in pretty bad shape, except for the body, from a building standpoint. It looked like some parts were either broken or missing and that trying to make a decent build would be difficult. True the box itself may be worth something but again that's from a collector's standpoint. I always try to be as positive as possible on these boards and I was offering an opinion based on my own interests. I wish you the best of luck in findinjg a buyer.


----------



## Jay Chladek (Apr 17, 2001)

Even if it is a glue bomb, if it is complete its got potential. The Airfix DB5 has never been reissued to my knowledge (I don't think the molds for it exist anymore) and it could indeed be worth something.


----------



## trev-hw-aus (Oct 2, 2011)

hey thought u guys might want to know i sold this considering it wasnt really my type of thing... ended up gettin $150 for it from a james bond collector who really liked the condition of the box.. hmmm i call that a $140 profit! :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Fan-Freakin'-Tastic, brother! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great! I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice profit!


----------

